# Wer's glaubt



## Stefmatt (29 Dezember 2010)

Schaut mal hier:

ht*p://w*w.matthias-losert.de

nur so zur Info und Hilfe bei Abmahnungen etc.

Sparkasse Niederlausitz hat hoffentlich richtig reagiert.

Liebe Grüsse


----------



## Niclas (29 Dezember 2010)

*AW: Einschüchterungsfalle web-downloads.net auf Kundenfang*



Stefmatt schrieb:


> Schaut mal hier:
> 
> [noparse]www.matthias-losert.de[/noparse]



welche grundlegend neue Erkenntnisse stehen dort ggü denen die hier seit Jahren erläutert werden?  
>> Infos und Grundsatzartikel

Für mich ist das nur verkappte  Werbung eines  Anwalts 


> Wenn Sie noch weitere Fragen haben, können Sie mich gerne kontaktieren.


----------



## Reducal (29 Dezember 2010)

*AW: Einschüchterungsfalle web-downloads.net auf Kundenfang*



			
				Berliner Junganwalt schrieb:
			
		

> Wer ESTESA dennoch Geld überwiesen hat, kann nach §§ 111 b, 111c III  StPO zur Rückgewinnhilfe das Konto der ESTESA von der Staatsanwaltschaft  beschlagnahmen lassen. Dann wird über das Konto der ESTESA eine  Verfügungssperre verhängt und die zu Unrecht gezahlten Gelder an die  Betroffenen ausgezahlt.


Was nimmt denn der für Drogen? In seiner Referendarzeit bei der StA Berlin hat er da aber anscheinend was nicht verstanden.


----------



## Stefmatt (29 Dezember 2010)

*AW: Einschüchterungsfalle web-downloads.net auf Kundenfang*

Da ich mittlerweile an dem Forum nicht mehr erwünscht bin bzw. Beiträge meinerseits gelöscht wurden, was solls.

Bitte alles löschen, ich werde mich hier nie wieder einbringen. In Bezug auf ESTESA werde ich meine RA einschalten.


----------



## Aka-Aka (29 Dezember 2010)

*AW: Wer's glaubt*

bleib mal cool... Hier geht's manchmal scheinbar ruppig zu, besonders dann, wenn jemand das Rad neu erfinden will. Nimm's nicht so persönlich, niemand ist hier unerwünscht. Durchschnaufen und... weiter geht's


----------

